

Redeeming Gifts vs. Redeeming Gift Certificates - louisadekoya

Does anyone know of an online store (preferably with an affiliate program) that allows people to redeem actual gifts rather than gift certificates/vouchers?<p>Basically, I am looking for something that would allow a shopper to buy something for someone else and provide the recipient's email address. The recipient would then get a redemption code and an email with a link to the product-order page. The recipient enters the code to redeem the gift and provides his/her shipping address. Only then is the order completed.<p>The point of this is that the sender need not know the recipient's shipping address in order to send them a gift - but the recipient can still control what orders get shipped to them.<p>In case you were wondering, a) no - Amazon does not appear to support this feature; and b) I need this for an application that I am developing.<p>Many thanks.
======
sheriff
Not quite the same thing, but possibly achieving the same end goal:

[http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=5...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=501104)

Amazon users can create a wish list, and then others can buy things on the
list, which Amazon will send to the list creator's shipping address.

~~~
louisadekoya
Thanks Sheriff, I am aware of the wish list approach but it doesn't work for
me. I don't want people to be restricted to what's on a recipient's wish list.

